# SMILINGFURY 1000 POST GIVEAWAY!



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi everyone!

Well it seems that I have reached a point where I have had so much fun on this forum that it is time to give something back. I can honestly say that I was pretty surprised to get to 1000 posts after joining in July. But I guess posts fly when you are having fun. I have really learned a lot since joining and in appreciation I want to do a giveaway. As my stuff is not likely to show up in the SOTM voting, I am going to make up for it with volume! Hahaha. 
Before I get into the particulars of the giveaway, I just wanted to say thank you to the Mods, Vendors, Sponsors, Members, and Registered participants for making this forum a friendly place to exchange info, share our work, and even fight a little, hehe. You have ALL contributed to the oasis we frequent to refresh our minds from our daily grinds. THANK YOU.

There are 4 ways to win in this giveaway but only one way to enter. The 4 parts of every entry must be complete in order to qualify. You must also have at least 111 posts to enter by the end of this giveaway at midnight (France time zone) on Feb 14th 2014. ANY ENTRIES BY ANYONE WITH LESS THAN 111POSTS WILL BE IGNORED, so don't waste a good entry and get those posts up before you submit. 1month is plenty of time to get enough posts to qualify to enter. All are welcome!!
The winners will be announced about a day after that. Ok so here is what to do to enter:

1) Every fully completed entry enters you into the random drawing held lottery style on Feb. 15th.
I will post a list of qualifying entrants on this thread so you can know if you are "in". One entry per person please. Each entrant will be written on a little piece of paper and all the pieces will be dropped in front of my 1year old daughter. She will choose the winner of the lottery drawing.

2) Another prize will be awarded for the closest guess of how many rubber bands are in the bag pictured below, without going over. I myself have no idea but I will be counting them up after the contest closes on Feb 14th. No bands will be removed from the bag from the time of this picture until the end of the giveaway.









3) The 3rd part of the entry is for you to choose and post a favorite quote from an 80's or 90's movie. I am a movie guy and I love all kinds of films, so don't think you have to look up only Oscar winning quotes here. If you can find a good quote from "Howard the Duck" to post, then go for it. It must include the quote, movie/year, quoted character's name, and/or actor playing the character. Posting a video or picture of the quote will definitely not hurt your chances. Look, this is for fun, I will simply be choosing the quote I like best. Have fun with it.

4) The last part of the entry is the "Ugly Shirt Contest". Take a picture of yourself in the ugliest shirt you can find!! You must be holding a slingshot. Your face is not required to be in the picture. No photoshop stuff please. If any entries look like they are photoshopped, then a second picture may be required to enter. I will describe what you must capture in that pic IF one is needed (i hope not). Besides, my stuff isn't worth cheating over. Remember , this is all for the children... ...the overgrown children anyway, hahaha. (That is what my wife calls us. Whatever, she doesn't "get it".)

ONE ENTRY PER PERSON, PER CATEGORY. ONLY A COMPLETE ENTRY WILL COUNT AS AN ENTRY,
( quote, guess on the rubber band bag, and ugly shirt picture).
There will be 4 prizes sent out and you can win more than one if it works out that way. Since you will not know what you will be winning, I will let the winners choose from the available prizes in this order:
1st pick goes to the Ugly Shirt Contest winner.
2nd pick goes to the Movie Quote contest winner
3rd pick goes to the Rubber Band Bag Guess Contest winner
4th prize goes to the Drawing by a 1year old winner

Effort will be rewarded. I reserve the right to add an extra shooter to any one of the contests as an "Honorable Mention" prize. This shooter will be the shooter pictured below. I just never shoot it anymore as I like a smaller frame now. If you don't like it, melt it in hot water and make yourself a new one!!









Ok, that is my giveaway!! Hopefully you guys have fun with it and win a free... ...something! Lol.
Good luck and here is to a great 2014!!!!

Be well everyone,
SmilingFury


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice...does our face have to be visible for the worst shirt bit?


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Nice...does our face have to be visible for the worst shirt bit?


No face is needed in the ugly shirt contest. Just a slingshot and it cannot be some photoshopped pic you found on google. Lol.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

LoL, good deal...since I was a boy, the women in my life have been dressing me funny..

Congratulations on your 1k posts, too! I echo your sentiments about this place entirely


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> LoL, good deal...since I was a boy, the women in my life have been dressing me funny..
> Congratulations on your 1k posts, too! I echo your sentiments about this place entirely


Makes sense, I am a fellow NYer. Downstate, NYC and Long Island. I have lived in Paris for just under 2 years but will be moving back to NY soon.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you SF for doing this!! So awesome of you buddy


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats on 1000th post 

OK, I'll start with rubber bands.... my guess 230pcs


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Will see what i can enter....

Starting with bands... my guess is 180


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Congrats on 1k!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

e~shot said:


> Congrats on 1000th post
> 
> OK, I'll start with rubber bands.... my guess 230pcs





B.P.R said:


> Will see what i can enter....
> Starting with bands... my guess is 180


When you guys have all three things just enter them all at once please. Otherwise it is going to be impossible for me to keep track of it all. 
Just put a rubber band amount guess, an ugly shirt pic holding a slingshot, and a quote from a movie from the 1980's or 1990's in one post. It would really help me out if everyone did it this way. Thanks guys.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

SmilingFury said:


> e~shot said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on 1000th post
> ...


My apologies


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> SmilingFury said:
> 
> 
> > e~shot said:
> ...


No worries man. I really appreciate you helping me out by making it easier for me to make a list. 3 separate lists would get messed up by me for sure.i don't want anyone getting upset over what is supposed to be a fun thing.

Thanks again,
SF


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Man, this is going to be good. I love movie quotes and have a metric butt-ton of terrible shirts. You might as well just go ahead and send me that awesome 'lil slinger. Congrats on 1000! I hope to be there soon!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like fun! Thanks for all the thought you have put into this.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

how do i put a entry in for 111 posts? and my guess on rubberbands is 217


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Congrats on your milestone Angelos


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

BunnyBlaster said:


> how do i put a entry in for 111 posts? and my guess on rubberbands is 217


Hi bunnybuster,
You have more than 111 posts so you can submit an entry. The whole point of the post limit is to get newer people more involved. Each entry has 3 parts.

All 3 parts are needed for a complete entry. Those 3 parts are 1) a guess at the number of rubber bands, 2) a movie quote from an 80's or 90's movie, and 3) a picture of you wearing an ugly shirt while holding a slingshot(your face is not required to be in the picture).

IF AN ENTRY IS MISSING ANY ONE OF THE THREE PARTS THEN YOU ARE NOT ENTERED IN THE GIVEAWAY. I Just want to be clear. No one has a valid entry yet.

Just include ALL 3 PARTS to a complete entry and you can win 1 (or more) out of 5 slingshots!!

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

ok cool,thanks,


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

awww man, why do you have to make it so hard to enter . . . ( thats what she said (i wish) )


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Imperial said:


> awww man, why do you have to make it so hard to enter . . . ( thats what she said (i wish) )


I just thought this would be a little fun instead of just saying "I'm in" . (Not that there is anything wrong with that)
Is guessing a number, posting a picture, and typing a movie quote really that hard?

I like the 1000 post giveaway custom that is done here and I guess I got carried away. I have been known to used a sledge hammer to hang a picture.

Hey, look, if everyone hates these ideas for this giveaway, I will take it down and just do a plain vanilla "pick a name out of a hat" type thing. This was just a way to give more people a chance to win something... 
I want to give back to the forum in some way, so I will give this a few days and see what happens. 
If the feedback is negative, I will change it up.

SF


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

SmilingFury said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > awww man, why do you have to make it so hard to enter . . . ( thats what she said (i wish) )
> ...


nonononononononononononononoonononono!!!!!! leave it like it is ! it is better than just IM IN ! nothing wrong with working a lil bit for it. instead of having 50+ maybe itll be easier when its just a handful. my comment just a bit of a dry humor (im from the desert) comment. i will purposely shoot 50 rounds of light ammo with a heavy bandset tomorrow to punish myself with the bandslap.


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats on 1,000 posts, my guess 231 bands
"Say what again mother ****er. I dare you, I double dog dare you... " quotes from pulp fiction, Samuel Jackson. can't attach pictures from Tapatalk... Sucks


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Top idea, im getting on to the ugly shirt business now.. pics up soon! Cheeers and congrats on the post quota..


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok...
1: 150 rubber bands
2: Kindergarten teacher notices a consecutive line of school lunch boxes opened and half eaten along the school corridore.. Quote: Teacher: " Are these all you're lunches?"
(Scared little boy responds by shaking his head inferring no)
Teacher picks boy up by collar and shouts: "STOP IT"
Little boy proceeds to spit out all the half chewed food out all over his shirt.
Teacher still holding him 6ft in the air sighs, and lets go of him...thump to the ground..
( Arnold Schwarzenegger, kindergarten cop)

3. Now you said ugly shirt, thats a matter of opinion! This is one of my best worn and favourites..but the wife says its ugly. And the wife is never wrong..apparently lol.. im ugly any way so I hope this counts


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> 3. Now you said ugly shirt, thats a matter of opinion! This is one of my best worn and favourites..but the wife says its ugly. And the wife is never wrong..apparently lol.. im ugly any way so I hope this counts


nothing ugly bout a shirt that has the american flag on it. (since she's australian, im betting thats why your wife finds it ugly, shes a patriot to her country)

btw. . . i think your the first to post correctly, i think you should be the first win on that account alone. :thumbsup:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

cueball.tech said:


> Congrats on 1,000 posts, my guess 231 bands
> "Say what again mother ****er. I dare you, I double dog dare you... " quotes from pulp fiction, Samuel Jackson. can't attach pictures from Tapatalk... Sucks


Hi cueball, I am sorry but if you read above, you have to have at least 111 posts to submit an entry. If you can get to 111 posts before the end of the entry period, I will accept an entry after that. There has to be a way to post a picture other than tapatalk. Maybe the tech wizards here can help us out. So 111 posts and a full entry and you are in, ok bud?

Sorry about that, but the chances of winning are worth it. 
SF


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Imperial said:


> bullseyeben! said:
> 
> 
> > 3. Now you said ugly shirt, thats a matter of opinion! This is one of my best worn and favourites..but the wife says its ugly. And the wife is never wrong..apparently lol.. im ugly any way so I hope this counts
> ...


Well IMP, I can certainly say I love my country and am a proud Aussie, also we are patriotic I guess. Having said that..we also love our fellow yank and pommie nieghbours lol... its not the American flag on the shirt she doesn't like..I think its more me singing sweet child of mine karaoke style pissed at party once that gives her flashbacks.
Looking forward to seeing more weirdos soon lol!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

bullseyeben! said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > bullseyeben! said:
> ...


 Let me say that I am an American, and proud to be one as well! That being said, political and ethnocentric motivations aside, I DO believe there is such a thing as an ugly shirt with a flag on it. Let's not turn this contest into a country vs. country thing though. Haha.
Look this is for fun, I think that deserves a healthy sense of humor given the international composition of this forum. This is about slingshots, not countries.

BTW, EXCELLENT EXAMPLE OF A PROPER ENTRY BULLSEYEBEN!!!! Thanks for playing along. You are awesome!

SF


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

It's all fun man, cheers for the opportunity!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Great giveaway SF, I bet there are 1088 bands in there. We'll check the wardrobe.... And the mental film database.  congrats on 1k! (Ben, you crack me up mate!)


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Great giveaway SF, I bet there are 1088 bands in there. We'll check the wardrobe.... And the mental film database.  congrats on 1k! (Ben, you crack me up mate!)


Cant wait to see your entry. I had not intended to send bullseye ben 5 slingshots and some other stuff, but I will if I have to!! Lol.

Be well,
SF


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

dont have reallly any ugly shirts except maybe this one this is my entry its kinda more of a sweater but hope it still counts.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

BunnyBlaster said:


> dont have reallly any ugly shirts except maybe this one this is my entry its kinda more of a sweater but hope it still counts.


Ok, bunnyblaster, hehe, now you have 217 as a rubber band guess, and you have a "ugly shirt entry". Now all you need is a movie quote from the 1980's or 1990's (movie, character/actor, quote)and you can put together a whole entry. Look at bullseyebens entry and see how to put it all together in one post. You would be doing me a favor as far as when I have to organize this whole thing (if and when more people enter). As it looks now, you and Bullseye could be splitting all the prizes, lol.

SF


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm working on getting my post up right now.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Y+shooter said:


> I'm working on getting my post up right now.


Go for it yshooter, you are so close. 111 should be no problem. And thanks for reading the original post.

Good luck!
SF


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

man im so sorry,wasnt thinking but since i already casted 2 votes separetly ill just post this "I am your father." - Darth Vader. from the 1980s. everyone knows this one! lol


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

SmilingFury said:


> Look this is for fun, I think that deserves a healthy sense of humor given the international composition of this forum. This is about slingshots, not countries.
> 
> BTW, EXCELLENT EXAMPLE OF A PROPER ENTRY BULLSEYEBEN!!!! Thanks for playing along. You are awesome!
> 
> SF





bullseyeben! said:


> It's all fun man, cheers for the opportunity!


 thats how i meant it, all in the name of fun . jic, for those who aint familiar with me . i was taking a pic of my ugly shirt, but it broke my camera . . . :rofl: (lame ?)


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Imp, i don't care if you have to beg, borrow , or steal a camera.... ...you have to enter this giveaway after all of this.

And bunnyblaster, I have you down for 217 , and "i am your father" from SW5:ESB Darth Vader and the red alpine sweater. You and bullseyeben are in. Good luck guys.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I Have Quite A Few Posts Until I Reach 111.  If I Reach There I'll Be Sure To Post An Entry!


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

thanks and they are random prizes correct? any idea of what they are? or not,just curious lol


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

BunnyBlaster said:


> thanks and they are random prizes correct? any idea of what they are? or not,just curious lol


At least 5 slingshots and whatever else I might throw in. The winners pick their prize in the order listed in the original post.


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

ok cool,cant wait for results


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Ok, Here we go.

1. I think there are 333 rubber bands in the bag.

2. "Wait til they get a load'a me" - Jack Nicholson as The Joker

3. It may not be the ugliest, but it's not one I wear in public very often.

Great contest idea, SF! Two thumbs way up!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Current list of entrants in this giveaway:
1) bullseyeben 150
2) bunnyblaster. 217
3) TSM. 333

I have your other info on my list. Good job guys. Right now there are more prizes than entries, lol. Does the phrase:
" like shooting fish in a barrel" mean anything to you guys?

SF


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks SF for the contest.. Fun stuff man..

*1- 175 rubber bands*

*2- "Sorry. Uh, sorry. I, I, I got a little agitated. The thought of, uh, escape had crossed my mind, and then suddenly - suddenly - suddenly I felt like bending the f*k*ing bars back, and ripping out the g*dd*mn window frames and eating them - yes, *eating* them! Leaping, leaping, leaping! Colonics for everyone! All right! You dumb*sses. I'm a mental patient. I'm *supposed* to act out! Wait'll you morons find out who I am! My father's gonna be really upset, and when my father gets upset, the ground SHAKES! My father is God! I worship my father!" *

*Brad Pitt as Jeffrey Goines in 1995's 12 Monkeys.*

*3-*


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Okay, I guess 351 bands in the bag.

As for the quote "Gentlemen, which brings me to my next point. Don't smoke crack."

As from "Waterboy" with adam sandler


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

iindividual said:


> Okay, I guess 351 bands in the bag.
> 
> As for the quote "Gentlemen, which brings me to my next point. Don't smoke crack."
> 
> As from "Waterboy" with adam sandler


I'l add the picture tomorrow, but i'm too tired at the moment


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

On the ugly shirt does it just have to be how ugly it is. Or how ugly I can make it....


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Y+shooter said:


> On the ugly shirt does it just have to be how ugly it is. Or how ugly I can make it....


Dude... ...imagination and creativity will never be punished on my watch. Go for it! Ugly is ugly. A shirt is a shirt. Those are your only limitations. Hahaha, can't wait to see.
Be well,
SF


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

:devil:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Come and enter this giveaway, one and all! It isn't that hard. Guess at the number of bands , post a movie quote from the 80's-90's, and post a pic of you wearing your ugliest shirt while holding a slingshot! Easy!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

200 rubber bands I plan to kill them all sir sgt todd in the soilder played buy curt russel as for my ugly t shirt I will post it tommorow as I will have a way to post it then my wife has thrown it away 3 times and I save it every time


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok, here goes.

218

"This is one time where television really fails to capture the true excitement of a large squirrel predicting the weather."

Bill Murry, Groundhog Day.

and.....


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Total list of entrants as of right now:
1) bullseyeben 150
2)bunnyblaster 217
3) TSM 333
4)noobshooter. 175
5) QIMN. 218

Pending Ugly shirt pic:
1) individual. 351
2) ghost. 200

Still really great odds as there are 5 prize packs going out!! Get your entries in! 
Be well,
SF


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

1) 222

2) Mark "Rent-boy" Renton: This was to be my final hit, but let's be clear about this. There's final hits and final hits. What kind was this to be?

** I wanted to put in the tagline...choose life , choose a job, .... but well, its a tagline and he wasnt really saying it in themovie, it was the narator Renton saying that. **

or

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0074958/quotes?item=qt0447834

That ^^ also in music HERE

3)My old fugly pajama shirt.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

200 rubber bands

i plan to kill them all sir sgt todd soilder played by kurt russel


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

200 rubber bands

i plan to kill them all sir sgt todd soilder kurt russell.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Total list of entrants as of right now:
1) bullseyeben 150
2)bunnyblaster 217
3) TSM 333
4)noobshooter. 175
5) QIMN. 218
6) john krakatoa 222
7) ghost. 200

Pending shirt picture:
Individual. 351


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Okay, I guess 351 bands in the bag.

As for the quote "Gentlemen, which brings me to my next point. Don't smoke crack."

As from "Waterboy" with adam sandler

Photo (its blurry but you can make out the shirt and slingshot..


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Total list of entrants as of right now:
1) bullseyeben 150
2)bunnyblaster 217
3) TSM 333
4)noobshooter. 175
5) QIMN. 218
6) john krakatoa 222
7) ghost. 200
8)Individual. 351


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok, so the giveaway seems to be getting to a slow kind of start. In an attempt to motivate anyone on the fence to enter to try and win SOME FREE SLINGSHOTS AND SLING RELATED ITEMS!!!!!, here is a picture of one of the items in the prize pool. 
It is an ergo hump handled polymorph shooter. 
It has looped 2040 tubes with a premium eshot target pouch. 
They are attached thru the fork but sit OTT in my tube grooves.(as you can see in the last pic)
The handle is wrapped in rubber tubing for anyone with the need for a little more grip. 
Hope those who have entered , and those YET to enter, like it.




















All you need to do is guess the number of rubber bands, type a movie quote from the 80's or 90's, and post a pic of you holding a sling while wearing an ugly shirt. FIVE WINNING PRIZES WILL BE AWARDED!!!
So spend 15 minutes on a free chance at one or more of 5 prizes!! 
Be well,
SF

Ps: btw, mods, and vendors are welcome to enter as well. This is for everyone! If you can't use it, give it to someone new to slinging.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Look cool.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

yes.. that looks cool..


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

yes thats nice cant wait to see the other prizes hope theres some bands in there cus ill need them ,


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

SF...Congrats on the 1000 posts. What a great giveaway!! Extremely generous and a whole lot of fun. Thank you for putting this on.

For my entry:

1. 320 rubber bands.

2. From the 1988 movie Caddyshack 2....in response to Ty Webb's (played by Chevy Chase) ranting to "be the ball...be the ball....you're not being the ball" Jack Hartounian (played by Jackie Mason) says "you be the ball..if I'd have wanted to be a piece of sports equipment, I'd have been a ladies bicycle seat".

3. Ugly shirt.....not only is this ugly, but I've been required to wear this 3 to 5 times a week for the past 4+ years. The color is affectionately know as baby s**t brown, and yes...it's 100% polyester....look out ladies :rofl: .









The first time I put it on, my son, being a chip off the old block that he is, asked me if I was going to work in a Chinese restaurant. I wanted to ground him...till I looked in the mirror...he was right, I did look the part.

Thanks again for letting us have a little fun.

Good luck everyone!

Todd


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> SF...Congrats on the 1000 posts. What a great giveaway!! Extremely generous and a whole lot of fun. Thank you for putting this on.
> 
> For my entry:
> 
> ...


Great entry GW. I frequent vegas and Atlantic city often enough to know a dealer shirt when I see one. Am I close? I could not tell you what the people who choose these outfits are thinking. Well hopefully your noble suffering wins you something. Your odds are great! Haha. 
Be well and thanks for your giveaway as well. Congrats on your 1000 too! 
SF


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Total list of entrants as of right now:
1) bullseyeben 150
2)bunnyblaster 217
3) TSM 333
4)noobshooter. 175
5) QIMN. 218
6) john krakatoa 222
7) ghost. 200
8)Individual. 351 
9) Graywolf. 320


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

SF...thank you...and yes, it is a dealer shirt.. I'm a dual rate at our local casino I think the ones that order them want to teach humility, cause they don't order them for the looks, that's for sure.

Todd


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I like the pollymorph ss !  Gl to all !


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Been busy SF...

Will get an entry up shortly...


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> Been busy SF...
> Will get an entry up shortly...


I know people are busy, that is why I made it a month long entry period. Glad to know you are entering BPR. All are welcome!! I will be posting the prizes every few days so people know what they are trying for. Don't forget to check out Graywolf's giveaway also. He has an incredible E-shot slingshot that he is gifting to one lucky person. All you have to do is post your favorite SS story. 
Be well,
SF


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

1..... 230 bands...

2....'Do you know what "nemesis" means? A righteous infliction of retribution manifested by an appropriate agent. Personified in this case by an 'orrible ****... me.'

Film...snatch..made in 99'...released in 2000...

Character: 'Brick Top' played by alan ford.

3....


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Congratulations on your one thousand posts landmark bud.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

cueball.tech said:


> Congrats on 1,000 posts, my guess 231 bands
> "Say what again mother ****er. I dare you, I double dog dare you... " quotes from pulp fiction, Samuel Jackson. can't attach pictures from Tapatalk... Sucks


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Mine was going to be: "ENGLISH, motherf*cker, do you SPEAK it?"


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Evidently my entry isn't complete or something though... Use it


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Great entry BPR!!! Hahaha. Well worth the wait! Good luck soldier!



GHT said:


> Congratulations on your one thousand posts landmark bud.


Thank you GHT. I know you are super busy these days but get your entry in!! (If you can)



Tentacle Toast said:


> cueball.tech said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on 1,000 posts, my guess 231 bands
> ...


You have plenty of time to get an entry in tenticle toast. I would love to see what you put together as an entry! Go for it! All are welcome.



cueball.tech said:


> Evidently my entry isn't complete or something though... Use it


Cueball.tech, I thought I commented explaining you dont have the required posts to enter at the moment. Please feel free to kick up the participation in the forum and make some comments to get your posts number over 111 and then enter. Please. I also sent you a PM stating the same. And yes complete entries only please. Thanks!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Total list of entrants as of right now:
1) bullseyeben 150
2)bunnyblaster 217
3) TSM 333
4)noobshooter. 175
5) QIMN. 218
6) john krakatoa 222
7) ghost. 200
8)Individual. 351 
9) Graywolf. 320 
10)BPR. 230

Were are up to 10!!! Now you only have a 50% chance of winning!!! Times are getting tough, hahaha! 
GET YOUR ENTRIES IN !!!!! Great chance to win one or more out of 5 prizes!!


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

whats the prize pic of the day today? ;lol


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

BunnyBlaster said:


> whats the prize pic of the day today? ;lol


I will post the next prize pic over the weekend. Maybe later on depending on if I get the chance to.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok I'm going to say 222 on the rubber bands.

Film: The Silence of the Lambs (1991) 
Quote: "I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti"

And, here is a dusty picture of my t-shirt and a natural I'm working on.









Congratulations on the1000th post!! Enjoy!!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi Porkchopsling,
Someone has picked 222 already so please pick again. Thanks bud.
Total list of entrants as of right now:
1) bullseyeben 150
2)bunnyblaster 217
3) TSM 333
4)noobshooter. 175
5) QIMN. 218
6) john krakatoa 222
7) ghost. 200
8)Individual. 351 
9) Graywolf. 320 
10)BPR. 230
11) PorkChopSling ( pending new guess)


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Just to show my quote


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Hi Porkchopsling,
> Someone has picked 222 already so please pick again. Thanks bud.
> Total list of entrants as of right now:
> 1) bullseyeben 150
> ...


My bad, ok I'll go with 220 ????


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Total list of entrants as of right now:
1) bullseyeben 150
2)bunnyblaster 217
3) TSM 333
4)noobshooter. 175
5) QIMN. 218
6) john krakatoa 222
7) ghost. 200
8)Individual. 351 
9) Graywolf. 320 
10)BPR. 230
11) PorkChopSling 220


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Ok 111 posts and here's my ugly shirt...


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

cueball.tech said:


> Congrats on 1,000 posts, my guess 231 bands"Say what again mother ****er. I dare you, I double dog dare you... " quotes from pulp fiction, Samuel Jackson. can't attach pictures from Tapatalk... Sucks


 here's the rest of my entry


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Oops missed the holding a slingshot part... Fixed it


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Well done cueball, thanks for entering and good luck!

Total list of entrants as of right now:
1) bullseyeben 150
2)bunnyblaster 217
3) TSM 333
4)noobshooter. 175
5) QIMN. 218
6) john krakatoa 222
7) ghost. 200
8)Individual. 351 
9) Graywolf. 320 
10)BPR. 230
11) PorkChopSling 220 
12) cueball.tech. 231


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok so here are some updated prize pictures. The two with the black rubber tubing handles are actual prizes and the one with the leather handle is an honorable mention prize that I will give away also. There will be two more slingshots and they will not be made out of polymorph. Here you go:







The one I am holding is the one I just put a set of 1745's and an Eshot pouch on. I left the singles long enough for the winner to shoot butterfly if they want . If not , then they can adjust and retie to the fork. 








The other two shooters will be posted as soon as I can put the finishing touches on them and band them up.
2WEEKS LEFT IN THIS GIVEAWAY!! ALL YOU NEED IS AN UGLY SHIRT PIC HOLDING A SHOOTER, A 80's/90's MOVIE QUOTE, AND A GUESS AT THE BAG OF RUBBER BANDS AND YOU ARE IN!!!
Good luck,
SF

Ps: the leather wrapped chalice shaped giveaway will be getting a new tubeset. The one it had on it was not to my liking.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

????


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

im guessing 250

my quote Yippee-ki-yay, mother f*&#$er die hard 1988

and my shirt


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Total list of entrants as of right now:
1) bullseyeben 150
2)bunnyblaster 217
3) TSM 333
4)noobshooter. 175
5) QIMN. 218
6) john krakatoa 222
7) ghost. 200
8)Individual. 351 
9) Graywolf. 320 
10)BPR. 230
11) PorkChopSling 220 
12) cueball.tech. 231 
13) OneShotCorey 250

ONLY 2 weeks left!! Get your entries in!!
Be welland good luck to all the entrants,
SF


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:1482]

i am guessing 500 Rubber Bands
"Blade Runner" 
cheers


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

leon13 said:


> i am guessing 500 Rubber Bands
> "Blade Runner"
> "I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire on the shoulder of Orion.
> 
> ...


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Total list of entrants as of right now:
1) bullseyeben 150
2)bunnyblaster 217
3) TSM 333
4)noobshooter. 175
5) QIMN. 218
6) john krakatoa 222
7) ghost. 200
8)Individual. 351 
9) Graywolf. 320 
10)BPR. 230
11) PorkChopSling 220 
12) cueball.tech. 231 
13) OneShotCorey 250
14) Leon13. 500

Welcome leon!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Come enter for your chance at 5 prizes! It is easy to enter!


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi Smilingfury,

Congratulations on your achievement! And what a nice competition you have put together for us. Thanks!

Here is my go:

1. 239

2. "He who controls the Spice, controls the universe!" (said by Baron Harkonnen, played by Kenneth McMillan) from the David Lynch make of Frank Herbert's novel - Dune.






3.










Thanks again SF and good luck to all participants.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome Davidka! Thank you for bringing Dune into the giveaway, great movie! Good luck!

Total list of entrants as of right now:
1) bullseyeben 150
2)bunnyblaster 217
3) TSM 333
4)noobshooter. 175
5) QIMN. 218
6) john krakatoa 222
7) ghost. 200
8)Individual. 351 
9) Graywolf. 320 
10)BPR. 230
11) PorkChopSling 220 
12) cueball.tech. 231 
13) OneShotCorey 250
14) Leon13. 500
15) Davidka 239

Ps: btw guys, any movie can be used more than once as long as it is a different quote. Don't think this is a movie contest. It is a quote contest, ok. Have fun and GET THOSE ENTRIES IN!!!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

FINAL SANDING ON THE TWO LAST PRIZES TODAY!!!!! 
THEN IT IS OFF TO THE TRU OIL!!!
PICS POSTED BY NEXT WEEK!!!!
Get your entries in and win some free stuff! You know you aren't doing anything until the superbowl anyway, hahaha.

SF

Ps: don't forget to stop by the Graywolf 1000 post giveaway also and get a chance at a beautiful eshot slingshot.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok, one or two more coats of tru oil and pics will be posted of the last two prizes!!!

ONLY 10 days left and someone else is getting your prize! Hahaha. GET YOUR ENTRIES IN!!! There are a few giveaways going on right now. Enter all of them! They are free and WHAT HAVE YOU GOT TO LOSE?!

Here just guess a number, post a movie quote from the 80's/90's , and post a pic of your ugliest shirt(while holding a slingshot), face not required. It is that easy to have a chance at one of 5 prizes.

Graywolf is giving away a beautiful teak and yew Eshot original shooter! 
Enter his giveaway here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29194-graywolfs-1000-post-giveaway/

Parnell is doing a cool giveaway also for two paracord woven ammo bags! To see them and enter go here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29640-giveaway-read-post-1-for-details/

Take part in these giveaways and be part of the community that is more than just a forum.

Be well and good luck!
SF


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok, here are the last twoshooters offered as prizes in this giveaway.they have had 4 coats of Tru Oil, e first one being 50/50 mix with turpentine. One is a PFS style shooter and the other is more of a BB shooter. Both will come with tube or band sets and pouches of course. Hope you guys like them and hope this gets those of you on the fence about joining the giveaway to enter. 
Here they are:

































Please check out Graywolf's giveaway here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29194-graywolfs-1000-post-giveaway/

And also check out parnell's ammo pouch giveaway here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/29640-giveaway-read-post-1-for-details/

GET THOSE ENTRIES IN BEFORE THE 14th!!!
Be well guys,
SF


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

WOW! The grain in those is beautiful. I really like the bb shooter.

Todd


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Very awesome! I can't wait to win one of those.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

very prettay


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Do I like them? Well, yes! Totally do!


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

awesome prizes cant beat it! win a free slingshot thats actually better than paying $15+ on walmart and cheap junky slingshots cant wait till results


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Alright 195. on the rubber bands.

No, No, No, No, Let me ask you a question. When you came pulling in here,

Did you notice a sign out front that said, "Dead n***er storage"?

Did you notice a sign in front of my house that said, "Dead n***er storage?"

You no WHY you didn't see that sign?

'Cause it ain't there, 'cause storing dead n***ers ain't my f***king' business' That's why!

Said by Jimmie Dimmick played by Quentin Tarantino in pulp fiction.

I got lazy with my ugly shirt.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Alright!! We have a new entrant! Welcome Y+shooter, I like the shooter you are holding in that picture. Welcome to the giveaway!

Total list of entrants as of right now:
1) bullseyeben 150
2)bunnyblaster 217
3) TSM 333
4)noobshooter. 175
5) QIMN. 218
6) john krakatoa 222
7) ghost. 200
8)Individual. 351 
9) Graywolf. 320 
10)BPR. 230
11) PorkChopSling 220 
12) cueball.tech. 231 
13) OneShotCorey 250
14) Leon13. 500
15) Davidka 239
16) Y+Shooter 195

Good luck everyone! Lets get some more people in on this thing!
SF


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Love them little shooters mate.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> WOW! The grain in those is beautiful. I really like the bb shooter.
> 
> Todd





TSM said:


> Very awesome! I can't wait to win one of those.





JohnKrakatoa said:


> very prettay





PorkChopSling said:


> Do I like them? Well, yes! Totally do!





BunnyBlaster said:


> awesome prizes cant beat it! win a free slingshot thats actually better than paying $15+ on walmart and cheap junky slingshots cant wait till results





B.P.R said:


> Love them little shooters mate.


All your kind words are appreciated good sirs. Thanks. I just wanted to "give back" a little as this forum has really given me a renewed hobby and a new obsession (woodworking,as far as forks go anyway). 
Only one week left!! Get those entries in! It isn't that hard. Just guess a number, type a quote from an80's/90's movie, and snap a pic of your ugliest shirt while holding a shooter. Right now you have about a 1 in 3 chance of winning!!

Be well everyone,
SF


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the giveaway Angelos. Very fun 

1: 326 bands in bag
2:Rambo: "You know what you are. What you're made of. War is in your blood. Don't fight it. You didn't kill for your country. You killed for yourself. God's never gonna make that go away. When you're pushed, killing's as easy as breathing."

3: my wife said if your wife is picking she will think this is awful too. So here goes.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice entry SS! Thanks for joining, welcome!

Total list of entrants as of right now:
1) bullseyeben 150
2)bunnyblaster 217
3) TSM 333
4)noobshooter. 175
5) QIMN. 218
6) john krakatoa 222
7) ghost. 200
8)Individual. 351 
9) Graywolf. 320 
10)BPR. 230
11) PorkChopSling 220 
12) cueball.tech. 231 
13) OneShotCorey 250
14) Leon13. 500
15) Davidka 239
16) Y+Shooter 195
17) SS Slinger. 326

Less than one week left!! Get those entries in!! Here are the slingshots being offered as prizes. The shirt winner gets a pouch tying jig like the ones sold by fineslingshots.
Here are the shooters up for grabs :




















All will be banded/tubed and ready to go right out of the envelope. 
Good luck all!!!!
SF
Ps: read the rules of entry in the 1st post in the thread, thanks!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok, here goes:

1) 420 rubberbands

2) "I'm an idiot...I'm a fuckin' IDIOT" as stated by the late Philip Seymour Hoffman's character "Scotty" in "Boogie Nights"

3)








**jerk***


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

And a welcome aboard to big TT!! All should know that that picture is the only picture on the internet with his big toe in it!

Total list of entrants as of right now:
1) bullseyeben 150
2)bunnyblaster 217
3) TSM 333
4)noobshooter. 175
5) QIMN. 218
6) john krakatoa 222
7) ghost. 200
8)Individual. 351 
9) Graywolf. 320 
10)BPR. 230
11) PorkChopSling 220 
12) cueball.tech. 231 
13) OneShotCorey 250
14) Leon13. 500
15) Davidka 239
16) Y+Shooter 195
17) SS Slinger. 326
18) Tentacle Toast 420

Keep'em coming!! You guys have until Friday midnight to enter. That is 6pm eastern standard USA time Friday the 14th (I am 6hours ahead). 
Good luck!!
SF


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Ok, here goes:
> 1) 420 rubberbands
> 2) "I'm an idiot...I'm a ****in' IDIOT" as stated by the late Philip Seymour Hoffman's character "Scotty" in "Boogie Nights"
> 3)
> ...


Bammmmp! Wait a min!! Where is the person? Mr toast are you a ghost? I think a person should be in that shirt. Maybe not your head but your trying to win a handmade shooter here! Lol I'm drunk. Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, here goes:
> ...


That's a picture of me on the shirt, silly...


----------



## projector101 (Aug 19, 2013)

As my 111th post,

1. I guess 300 bands

2. My qoute is from Forrest Gump,"I'm not a smart man, but I know what love is."

3. Somehow I can't upload the pic. It says "you are not allowed to use that image extension on this community." Help please?


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

projector101 said:


> As my 111th post,
> 1. I guess 300 bands
> 2. My qoute is from Forrest Gump,"I'm not a smart man, but I know what love is."
> 3. Somehow I can't upload the pic. It says "you are not allowed to use that image extension on this community." Help please?


I sent you a pm to help with the pic... Check your messages.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

projector101 said:


> As my 111th post,
> 1. I guess 300 bands
> 2. My qoute is from Forrest Gump,"I'm not a smart man, but I know what love is."
> 3. Somehow I can't upload the pic. It says "you are not allowed to use that image extension on this community." Help please?











You are in projector. Way to reach for the stars on the ugly shirt, lol. Good luck bud.
SF


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok, we have one more! Welcome projector!!

Total list of entrants as of right now:
1) bullseyeben 150
2)bunnyblaster 217
3) TSM 333
4)noobshooter. 175
5) QIMN. 218
6) john krakatoa 222
7) ghost. 200
8)Individual. 351 
9) Graywolf. 320 
10)BPR. 230
11) PorkChopSling 220 
12) cueball.tech. 231 
13) OneShotCorey 250
14) Leon13. 500
15) Davidka 239
16) Y+Shooter 195
17) SS Slinger. 326
18) Tentacle Toast 420
19) projector. 300

Good luck everyone!!
SF


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Rubberbands: 278

Movie quote: "You'll shoot your eye out" Christmas Story 1983

Ugly Shirt:













Smiling Fury thanks for the giveaway. I finally got off my butt and took a pic with the ugly shirt.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok, we have 20!!!!! Welcome to Parnell from his own recently completed giveaway! Nice job on that BTW.

Total list of entrants as of right now:
1) bullseyeben 150
2)bunnyblaster 217
3) TSM 333
4)noobshooter. 175
5) QIMN. 218
6) john krakatoa 222
7) ghost. 200
8)Individual. 351 
9) Graywolf. 320 
10)BPR. 230
11) PorkChopSling 220 
12) cueball.tech. 231 
13) OneShotCorey 250
14) Leon13. 500
15) Davidka 239
16) Y+Shooter 195
17) SS Slinger. 326
18) Tentacle Toast 420
19) projector. 300
20) Parnell 278

Good luck everyone!!
SF


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

who won?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

BunnyBlaster said:


> who won?


1) Every fully completed entry enters you into the random drawing held lottery style on Feb. 15th.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

treefork said:


> BunnyBlaster said:
> 
> 
> > who won?
> ...


That is correct. Thanks TF. I don't think bunnyblaster has read the very first post all the way through yet. The contest ends this saturday at 12:00 am paris time (6pm friday, eastern Usa time) . There will be a random drawing, a prize for the shirt , the quote, and the rubber band guess.

Everything is spelled out in that first post bunnyblaster. If you have any questions after reading it, just ask.
SF


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

322 rubber bands.

This movie quote contains language not suitable for women or children. Viewer discretion is advised.






I love this because it combines the awesomeness that is Sam Jackson with the awesomeness that is The AK-47. It helps that Jackie Brown is a criminally underappreciated movie.

Try as I might I could not find the shirt I was wanting to post a picture of, so I guess I have to take a pass on the ugly shirt portion.

Edit: Busted by the t-shirt police. Jeez.









This is actually a pretty ugly shirt. I forgot I had it. It stinks pretty bad, too. Now I need a shower. Thanks a lot, SF!

Great giveaway, SF. You're an officer and a gentleman. Good luck, everyone. May the ugliest shirt win.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry Jax, you gotta post a shirt. any shirt will get you in as long as you are holding a shooter. I made everyone entered do full entries so it is only fair. thanks buddy. :read:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome to the giveaway Sir Jax!!!

Total list of entrants as of right now:
1) bullseyeben 150
2)bunnyblaster 217
3) TSM 333
4)noobshooter. 175
5) QIMN. 218
6) john krakatoa 222
7) ghost. 200
8)Individual. 351 
9) Graywolf. 320 
10)BPR. 230
11) PorkChopSling 220 
12) cueball.tech. 231 
13) OneShotCorey 250
14) Leon13. 500
15) Davidka 239
16) Y+Shooter 195
17) SS Slinger. 326
18) Tentacle Toast 420
19) projector. 300
20) Parnell 278
21) Jaximus. 322

Good luck everyone!!
SF


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I Guess 180 Rubberbands

Movie Quote:

"You Killed Ted You Medieval D***weed"

Said By Bill S. Preston (Played By Alex Winter) In The 1989 Movie, "Bill And Ted's Excellent Adventure"

The Clip Has A Bit Of Crude Language, Viewer Discretion Is Advised.






Ugly Shirt:

My Space Cat Shirt And My Side Shooter PFS.










I Wish I Found My Old Physical Education Shirt, Playing Football Every Day In The Mud Made That Thing Nasty.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Welcome ryguy27!!!

Total list of entrants as of right now:
1) bullseyeben 150
2)bunnyblaster 217
3) TSM 333
4)noobshooter. 175
5) QIMN. 218
6) john krakatoa 222
7) ghost. 200
8)Individual. 351 
9) Graywolf. 320 
10)BPR. 230
11) PorkChopSling 220 
12) cueball.tech. 231 
13) OneShotCorey 250
14) Leon13. 500
15) Davidka 239
16) Y+Shooter 195
17) SS Slinger. 326
18) Tentacle Toast 420
19) projector. 300
20) Parnell 278
21) Jaximus. 322
22) ryguy27. 180

Good luck everyone!!
SF


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Only 6 hours left to enter!!!


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Only 6 hours left to enter!!!


So you fell asleep? Come on - we are all holding our breath here!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

maybe the deadline was midnighz paris time on friday amd the drawing anniuncrment is at noon saturday paris time like he said


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Winners will be announced today. My wife is picking the shirt, my daughter is picking one of you for the random drawing off of small folded pieces of paper (she is 1year old) and I have counted the rubber bands and will choose the movie quote. I will also award the shooter with the leather handle wrap as an additional prize to a runner-up. Sorry for the wait, but I was NOT going to wake up my wife and daughter at midnight last night.
I should have the winners posted by 12:00 pm today so they can begin choosing their gifts. The order of choosing is in the first post of this thread.

Thanks for your patience,
SF


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who entered, I wish I could send all of you a prize!

Ok the winners will select their prizes from the pics above in the following order:

1) Ugly Shirt winner as chosen by my wife is:

SS Slinger!!! with this ... ...thing...:








2) The Movie Quote winner is :

Cueball.tech!!! with Sam Jackson's Pulp Fiction line "say what again MF'er, I dare you, I double dog dare you!!"

3) the rubber band bag guess winner (without going over as stated in the rules in the original post) is:

OneShotCorey !! with a guess of 250.
The bag actually had 273 rubber bands in it. I counted it twice and took a picture to post it but it got blanked when my first post got erased. If anyone has an issue, I will post a picture of the rubber bands. Please don't make me count them again. It is 273. Corey wins.

4) The random drawing winner as chosen by my daughter is: 
Pork chop sling
#'s 1-22 were written down and my daughter chose out of a pile dumped in front of her.
She chose:






11 is PorkChopSling on the entrants list.

5) the honorable mention prize goes to:
Ghost!!!
Your wife is right to keep trying to throw out that shirt. It looks exactly one thread thick and you can see through it!! My wife had a hard time choosing between ssslinger's shirt and yours. If you choose to melt the honorable mention prize and try and make your own, I will be happy to help in any way I can.

Thanks for playing guys!!! Enjoy the forum!! Winners will be contacted by pm and they can post their prize choices on this thread after the person before them on the list chooses. Thanks.

Be well,
SmilingFury

Ps: ALL SHOOTERS WILL BE SENT WITH A BAND SET OR TUBESET AND READY TO SHOOT.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great giveaway SF. It was fun I think I'll chose number 4. It's looks like a shooter that can take some game!


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

I like #2
Great character in that wood... just like Samuels character in the movie quote! 
I can't wait to start practicing with that one..


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

Woohoo first time ive won something thankyou very much and no 4 is calling my name


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

congratulations guys!

Thanks for doing this SF, awfully kind of you.


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey one shoot I think ss slinger took #4


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

Sorry didnt see that has anyone taken the one above them it looks like it has a leather handle


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

One Shot-Corey said:


> Woohoo first time ive won something thankyou very much and no 4 is calling my name


4 & 2 have been taken already. Sorry Corey you have to choose either 1 or 3 .


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

No 3 would be great thanks mate


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> One Shot-Corey said:
> 
> 
> > Woohoo first time ive won something thankyou very much and no 4 is calling my name
> ...


Angelos I'll take 3 and give 4 to Corey. I remember him saying he does not have many shooters. It's a nicer full size. Thanks again for the great giveaway!


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

S.s. Slinger thankyou very much for that but only if you are sure


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

One Shot-Corey said:


> S.s. Slinger thankyou very much for that but only if you are sure


I am more than sure my friend. I have many shooters now. And you NEED more ) collecting shooters is a AdiCtiOn for most. Hey SF send him 3 as well. Then he will have a nice selection of new tube shooters


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok so what are we doing here now?
Let me get this straight, now corey is getting 3&4? And SSSlinger is getting nothing? And porkchop sling is getting the pfs?

Ok. I did this giveaway because I wanted to show appreciation for the camaraderie and generosity that this forum has shown me. And here we are with SS Slinger showing that same generous spirit.
SS Slinger, you are a gentleman. That is a very kind and giving act we are all witness to, and I just can't let that go unrewarded.

SS, I know for a fact that you like that #4 slinger. I will agree to sending Corey #3 & #4, ONLY if you let me try and make you one like #4. It probably wont be an exact replica, (as they are hand sculpted) but it will have the same features. The same attachment and the same type of tube set. That's the deal, take it or forget about the whole thing. Lol.

Glad that is all settled,
SF


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners. It was a great contest, thanks!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Ok so what are we doing here now?
> Let me get this straight, now corey is getting 3&4? And SSSlinger is getting nothing? And porkchop sling is getting the pfs?
> Ok. I did this giveaway because I wanted to show appreciation for the camaraderie and generosity that this forum has shown me. And here we are with SS Slinger showing that same generous spirit.
> SS Slinger, you are a gentleman. That is a very kind and giving act we are all witness to, and I just can't let that go unrewarded.
> ...


Deal. We will call it a open trade  I'll make you a shooter in return as well. Well glad that settled that. Lol


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

sad monkey, congrats!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats to all the winners. SmilingFury, thank you for an extremely generous giveaway. It was a lot of fun going through all the posts. It's events like this that make this forum more than just an info forum, it's a place where people can forget some of the day to day things and have a little fun.

Well done my friend, well done.

Todd


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you all for the kind words and for being a part of a great forum. It is great because of you all. So it is I that thank you.

Be well everyone,
SF


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Woo-Hoo!!! Thank you, thank you everyone, this moment couldn't of happened without SF's one year old daughter amazing instinct to pick me out 22 others. I want to thank her and her father for this awesome contest and most excellent prizes!! And, SF thank your wife for me too!!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

PorkChopSling said:


> Woo-Hoo!!! Thank you, thank you everyone, this moment couldn't of happened without SF's one year old daughter amazing instinct to pick me out 22 others. I want to thank her and her father for this awesome contest and most excellent prizes!! And, SF thank your wife for me too!!


Check your mailbox, return my message with your address, which hand you hold the shooter in, oh and your draw length too. Thanks!


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats to the winners. Great giveaway thanks for the chance SF


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

like to thank you also for the give away.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

So close, yet so far away on the rubberbands.

Congrats to all the winners! SF thank you very much for the giveaway, it was fun to participate in and watch.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

parnell said:


> So close, yet so far away on the rubberbands.
> Congrats to all the winners! SF thank you very much for the giveaway, it was fun to participate in and watch.


Parnell, I had to go back and read what I wrote in the original post to see who won. I could not remember if I had said closest to or closest without going over. Sorry about that bud. I would be glad to do a trade with you in the future though. Thanks for entering.

Be well,
SF


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

SF,
No worries on my part. If there weren't rules there would be chaos. When I did my giveaway I debated the same thing for closest to. A trade in the future would be cool. Thanks again for the giveaway.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Great giveaway, SmilingFury! Congrats all around!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation to all the winners !!


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Just received the bb shooter... Can't wait to try it out will post pics soon! Thank you smilingfury!


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Just figured I would show my... Heart... Felt gratitude for the wonderful gift and beautiful sling that was sent around the world to me... My first natural sling shot


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey just got home and my package came in and I ,ike it will test it out on wed.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

cueball.tech said:


> Just figured I would show my... Heart... Felt gratitude for the wonderful gift and beautiful sling that was sent around the world to me... My first natural slingshot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you got it safe and sound! Enjoy it Cueball.



ghost0311/8541 said:


> Hey just got home and my package came in and I ,ike it will test it out on wed.


Hope it gets you many dinners! Happy you received yours as well. Hope the draw isn't tied too long.

Thank you both for the kind words and for letting me know that you got them.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

So, I'm running around today and stop back home and checked my mailbox and there was a package!!! Holy slingshot SF!! It's so freaking awesome and so little and flipping cute!! I totally love it!! Been in my pocket all day, my catchbox is under a trap right now due to the "rain storm" that's coming. It's not here yet, but as soon as the normal Cali sunshine comes back, this weekend, then it is on!! Thank you so much!! For such a little fork, it has a super comfy feel in the hand, and so smooth :-D so good! I'm going to dare to ask or say that you like your shooters this size? Thanks again SF!!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

PorkChopSling said:


> So, I'm running around today and stop back home and checked my mailbox and there was a package!!! Holy slingshot SF!! It's so freaking awesome and so little and flipping cute!! I totally love it!! Been in my pocket all day, my catchbox is under a trap right now due to the "rain storm" that's coming. It's not here yet, but as soon as the normal Cali sunshine comes back, this weekend, then it is on!! Thank you so much!! For such a little fork, it has a super comfy feel in the hand, and so smooth :-D so good! I'm going to dare to ask or say that you like your shooters this size? Thanks again SF!!


 I like both pfs and wider fork shooters. They each have their distinctive feels. I kind of like the way a swept handle gives a bigger feel to a small handle, but yes, I guess I do prefer a shooter on the smaller side despite having large hands. I hope you have a ton of fun with it after the storm passes. I have been loving Tru Oil finishes , perhaps a little too much, so if it is too slick a little 1200 or 1500 grit scuffing will get it a little more grippy. 
Thanks for letting me know you got it. 
Be well,
SF


----------

